# hamm 2009



## palmer91 (Sep 2, 2008)

does anyone know if they do another show during the year or is it only march and i want to go but cant make march

thanks in advance


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

palmer91 said:


> does anyone know if they do another show during the year or is it only march and i want to go but cant make march
> 
> thanks in advance


Yeah, the next one after march is September i think


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

one in dec too aint there?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah march, sept and december


----------



## palmer91 (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks for that guys


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

There is also a show in Houten which is worth going too aswell...


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

what are the sept and dec dates for hamm? and other shows abroad on them weekends?


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

Hamm is always the 2nd Saturday of the month for March, September and December.


----------

